# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Межсетевые экраны (firewall)  >  Новый Outpost Firewall Pro обходит всех конкурентов

## SDA

Новейшая версия Outpost Firewall Pro 2009 от Agnitum набирает 99% в комплексном тестировании безопасности, опередив более 30 security-продуктов.

Компания Agnitum - эксперт в области сетевой безопасности - сообщает об успехе новейшей версии своего флагманского продукта Outpost Firewall Pro 2009 (выпущенной 2 июля 2008 года в составе линейки продуктов Outpost Pro 2009) в тестировании персональных брандмаэуров на утечку данных Firewall Challenge, проведенном Matousec Transparent Security (www.matousec.com) 3-го и 4-го июля 2008. В этом тестировании Outpost с рейтингом 99 % стал лучшим среди 35 комплексных продуктов безопасности и отдельных сетевых экранов.
http://www.matousec.com/projects/fir...ge/results.php

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## vau2008

Интересна как смена рейтингов участников тестирования, так и реакция на результаты теста производителей средств защиты: многие обещают "исправиться", "учесть" и "подтянуться". Хочется верить!

----------


## senyak

Продукт у них действительно хороший

----------


## Geser

Угу, я вот себе поставил. Приятный. Особенно режим обучения хорош.

----------


## senyak

Только у меня опять были проблемы с сетью после его установки. Будем пробовать дальше

----------


## Пришелец-13

Доброго времени суток всем форумчанам!

Не хочется плодить новую тему про Outpost 2009, поэтому пишу здесь. Если это против правил, пожалуйста, переместите, куда надо...

Я тоже поставил себе Outpost Firewall Pro версия 6.5.2356.316.0603 (честно скажу, не из магазина принесенная, а выловленная в необъятных просторах Сети). Мне всё понравилось: и дизайн, и ее "умная" работа. Наслаждался, пока не понадобилось отправить в "прицепке" несколько крупных файлов. У меня есть ящик на Яндексе, с которым я работаю прямо на сервере. Пока стояла "четверка", всё отправлялось без проблем. Но тут отправка зависла, а затем появилось уведомление о невозможности открыть страницу. Выход в Интернет также оказался блокированным. Для восстановления пришлось перезагружаться.

Я было подумал на глюки Яндекса. Проверил на Gmail.com. То же самое. Отключил брандмауэр – всё прекрасно работает. Несколько раз гонял почту между Яндексом и Гмейлом. Ни единого сбоя. Включил брандмауэр – снова зависание.

В опциях новой версии тьма настроек. Мне не хватает знаний по части того, что где менять или отключать. Повторяю, с "четверкой" таких заморочек не было. У меня ADSL-модем; внешние адреса, естественно, постоянно меняются.

Буду благодарен за все разъяснения и подсказки.

----------


## polimorf

Пришелец-13, в НОВОЙ версии все исправленно. Обновите до актуальной версии )

----------


## Пришелец-13

Куда-то исчезло сообщение Numb'a, предлагавшего мне обратить внимание на такую опцию, как Вэб-контроль. Спасибо за подсказку! После полного отключения этой функции у меня всё отлично заработало. Не знаю, только, правильно ли я поступил. Может, все-таки надо включить и ввести туда адреса серверов Яндекса и Гмейла?

----------


## Numb

Убрал сообщение я сам, потому как появилась информация о новой версии с исправлениями. Аналог Веб-контроля в четверке был просто дополнительным фильтром по заранее заданным условиям, его отключение не влияло на основной функционал файерволла. Как в версии 2009 - не знаю, но, думаю, примерно так же.

----------


## Пришелец-13

Буду очень признателен, если Вы назовете выходные данные этой версии и где ее искать. А свою мне все-таки пришлось убрать и вновь заменить привычной "четверкой". Моя радость оказалось преждевременной. Не знаю, что именно, но что-то в версии 2009 года упорно не желало пропускать прицепки в письмах и "вешало" компьютер (это "непотопляемый" ХР!). Нашел себе ключик на триста с лишним дней и теперь буду серьезно думать, стоит ли кидаться на новизну.

----------


## Numb

Ну, где искать - это понятно - http://www.agnitum.ru/products/outpost/download.php 



> Дата релиза: 15 июля 2008
> Версия: 2009 (6.5.2358.316.0607)

----------


## Пришелец-13

Возможно, потом эта версия "обкатается" и станет надежной, как и "четверка". У меня, к сожалению, нет времени на эксперименты с кучей настроек в 2009. Что-то ей явно "не нравится", но когда нужно отправлять клип или большой графический файл, а тебе выдаются такие "пенки", хочется чего-то попроще, но без взбрыкиваний.

----------


## senyak

"Пенков" в самой свежей версии нет. Самая свежая версия 6.5.2358.316.0607, а список изменений:



> Блокировка соединений при отправке вложений 
> Улучшено общее быстродействие системы

----------


## Пришелец-13

Простите, что-то не слишком понял смысл этой цитаты. Получается, что блокировка при отправке вложений изначально "прописана" в новой версии? Или ее можно отключить? У меня и почтовые программы подтормаживали, если в них были вложения. А с "четверкой" прекрасно работают.

----------


## polimorf

Это была бага программы. В новой версии исправленно.

----------


## Пришелец-13

Как я убедился, не всегда стоит гнаться за новизной. Я вернул себе "четверку", нашел к ней "пожизненное" обновление, и меня вполне устраивает. Кстати, то же самое было с одиннадцатой версией  Windows Media Player. Мучился с ее наворотами, потом плюнул и вернул прежнюю "девятку" Сейчас куда ни сунешься, везде предлагают скачать третью версию Firefox'a. А потом залезаешь на "лисий" форум и читаешь: "дырка" там и баг сям.

----------


## DVi

> Сейчас куда ни сунешься, везде предлагают скачать третью версию Firefox'a. А потом залезаешь на "лисий" форум и читаешь: "дырка" там и баг сям.


Объяснение простое: дырки и баги в устаревших версиях не обсуждают, потому что это никому не интересно. А вовсе не потому, что их там нет.

----------


## Пришелец-13

Я и не стану утверждать, будто их там нет (не хватает ни знаний, ни наглости). Просто упомянутые версии работают у меня достаточно устойчиво. А что ставить у себя – личное дело каждого.

----------

